# pregnant goat question



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

I left my doe(belle) in with my buck from September to October 16 cause she is a wild goat I hand bred my other doe now she has a orange size udder in her vagina is opening in pink No discharge I really don't know what to look for my first doe I missed her kidding I came out in she had the kid dry off in nursing in the second time she kidded she prolapse so I never really seen much signs (belle) is a ff so is my other too they said ff don't usually start to make a udder until right after or right before they kid I don't understand the ligament thing in all my doesin my buck are pygmy in Boer crosses if that helps :whatgoat:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, her due date could be anytime from February to March. Can you post pics of her vulva and udder? Maybe we can figure out what month she's due to kid. And look up the Goat Mentor on YouTube, it has a good how-to video for checking ligs.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

She is now hollowed out her hips sticking out in her udder is filling up in getting firmer I checked her ligs in they are becoming softer not gone yet in is true first fresher get a udder a month prior to kidding?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely, my first fresheners begin their udders about 8 weeks before their due dates.

What exact date was she put in with the buck in September?

Here is a gestation calculator so you can get an estimate and range, http://www.americangoatsociety.com/education/gestation_calculator.php

If it was September 1st she was first exposed, and we assume she could go as early as 145 days - then she is due between January 24th and March 15th. If she is already looking hollow then I would expect her sooner rather than later. Many of my doe's udders get full and tight just before kidding so you may be able to observe her udder to help.

Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like you will be having babies in about a month or so.

Watch that Udder, when you think it will not fill anymore it will and soon hopefully babies.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

Oka shes got me stumped I've never had this happens before I went out she drop a lot more in when i check her udder her belly was so big all I felt was her belly like her belly went into her udder if that makes sense she has colostrum coming out her udders but her belly drop so much it took over her udder lol I felt her baby or babies move on the right side


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you milk that colostrum out or did it come out on its own? If you are milking, stop. You are introducing bacteria into the udder and taking away good colostrum for the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given by all.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ff can be a pain in the butt when you don't have a for sure due date. If you put her in with the buck September 1 you have at least a week or so to wait, and that's if she was bred on that date. If you can post pics of her back side/girly parts with her bag also included someone might be able to.give you more of a.GUESS. as for them making a bag right before they kid, no. From my experience most of my ff make bags way before they kid, I've only ever had 1 make it right before she kidded and I've had a good amount of ff over the years lol. And I fully agree, no more milking her, not even a little


----------

